# Benutzername herausfinden



## Das C (27. Feb 2006)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand von euch sagen, wie ich mit Java unter Windows, den Namen herausfinden kann unter dem
der Benutzer angemeldet ist?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Beni (27. Feb 2006)

System.getProperty( "user.name" );


----------



## karahead (27. Feb 2006)

Und wie heißt die variable, die das OS identifiziert?

Apropos, gibt's irgendwo eine Liste mit den ganzen Systemvariabeln, auf die Java zugreifen kann??


----------



## thE_29 (27. Feb 2006)

Mit java 5 kann man sowieso auf die Systemvariablen zugreifen!

Glaube System.getenv(String name)


----------



## byte (27. Feb 2006)

```
System.getProperty("os.name");
```

Liste aller Properties: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/lang/System.html#getProperties()


----------



## karahead (27. Feb 2006)

@byto
Danke genau das meinte ich


----------

